# misfire code/bad running after rear end collision



## nissanmoron (Feb 23, 2006)

First off, I'd like to say Hi to everyone and appologize for not doing this in the newb intro section. I normally only work on Honda's, and am currently stationed 300 miles away from my wifes 2001 Altima GLE...on with the problem.


On Christmas Eve, we were hit on the left side quarter panel by some dumb b*tch backing out of a parking spot at Mach 3. I was nearly at a stop pulling into a gas pump. The impact knocked the Altima into a 45* angle from where it was, 20 ft in that direction(hence my speed estimate of Mach 3), and completely ripped off the bumper cover. The sheet metal underneath was crushed in at least six inches.

Fast forward to 2 months later, cars finally "fixed". I went to pick it up at the body shop on a Sunday afternoon, and they were closed, but they left it out front for us.. When I got into start the car, the check engine light was on. As a note, this was NOT on when we dropped the car off at the body shop, the car was driven without the bumper cover for over a week with no problems,engine related or otherwise. Ran fine on the 3 mile drive home from the body shop as well.

It took nearly 10 minutes(total) of craning time that next Monday morning to get her to even fire. When it did, I thought my teeth were gonna rattle out of my head because the car was shaking so bad. So, I call the body shop and they were cool, said bring it back and we'll throw the scanner on her.I dont rember the what the code was(I'm used to OBD1), but the guy said its saying "multiple misfires".....OK....

Cliff notes*

Car ran fine(no codes) before the wreck, or when we dropped it off to the body shop.

Car has "check engine" light on the day it was picked up.

Car runs like complete ass now.

Body shop took it to there mechanic and he says its the fuel injectors, and gave an estimate of $800+ bucks to fix it :jawdrop: On a four cylinder,I dont f'kn think so. I could do that on my Honda in 30-45 minutes flat, with beer breaks.


I guess my question is, is there anything beneath that area I was hit that could have been damaged/overlooked related to the fuel sytem? Or why its misfiring. Wife says it wants to die when in gear at a stop light and she has to shift to neutral and hold the pedal down to keep it from dying.



ANyway, sorry for the long first post. What do you guys think? Something the body shop did, or just a coincidence?

Thanks in advance. :cheers: 

I find it hard to believe this is a coincidence that I happen to throw a code the day I start my car back up after its in a body shop for three weeks.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah this is tough - it happened to me but even weirder. I valet parked my car in a garage and when I came back the axle was broken - snapped in two. I mean obviously it's their fault - but what can we do other than report them to a licensing agency or BBB. It aint worth the aggravation going to court and how do we even prove it?

So I'd say forget about the body shop assholes. The impact could've busted alot of things - even the motor mounts. The only thing in the rear is the fuel pump. So I'd find out what the problem is and fix it myself or take it to a reliable mechanic.


----------

